# condo rules & regulations



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

I own an appartment in a condominium in Cascais and wish to install a retractible awning on the first floor balcony. Is there any protocol to adhere to in respect of other unit owners, the administrators and the municipal authorities? Are there any legal implications?

In general, I would also like access to any laws that govern condominiums, preferably in English. In South Africa, this would be governed by the Sectional Titles Act. Is there a Potuguese equivalent and is this available in English.

Any input on the subject matter will be much appreciated

Nelinha


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*condo rules*

Hi Nelinha
Several apartment buildings have outside companies to deal with the administration of the same. If yours is in that situation ask them about it, they will be the best people to clarify any dough’s regarding the laws you have to comply. If it isn´t find the nearest office who does that sort of work in your area, and ask them for the rules in your council. The best way to get the condominiums laws in English is, to ask to one of does companies who are working with English customers for a translation. In general, the law books and documentation are only made in Portuguese. You can also get a Portuguese version and find some qualified translator to make you a translation
John999


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info John, we do have a condo administrator but they are a bit "slaap gat". I have emailed them and got no response. I guess I will inform the rest of the condominium about the installation of the awning and I will also go to the town council and see if I need a licence. What I have been told is that if the awning is retractable and does not have any advertising, then you don't need a licence but all I need is to start the installation and the municipal police come and do an embargo, then more red tape follows. Will let you know what happens afterwards. Best regards, Nelinha


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*condo rules*

I have asked to one of my friends to try to find something about it. When we comes back to me I will let you know
Good luck
John999


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks John, have a nice weekend. Nelinha


----------

